# Walnut log 13foot long how much is it worth



## oakeydoke (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi, I have recently removed a walnut tree near sheffield. the main stump of about 13 feet is solid apart from a 1 cm hole in the middle.

I would like to know how much it is worth???
if any one can me some idea I would be graetful.:monkey:


----------



## elmnut (Jan 10, 2007)

What is the diameter? Also see the thread in homeowner helper forum.


----------



## oakeydoke (Jan 10, 2007)

It's about a foot and a half accross.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Jan 10, 2007)

with a hole in the middle I would just buck it up for firewood


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jan 10, 2007)

oakeydoke said:


> It's about a foot and a half accross.



A centimeter isn't a very large hole. Is it from rot? Is the surrounding wood punky? If so, firewood may be the best use. 

If it is solid, and you can find someone with a bandsaw mill who will saw one log, you should get some nice boards out of that - I'm guessing around 75 board feet - allowing for the hole and some waste in the center. More if it is solid. There may be some woodcarvers in your area who would be interested in it. I just hate to see walnut burned unless it is in really bad shape.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jan 10, 2007)

After reading the other walnut posts, I should clarify my position - I work with and carve wood. My buddy will saw logs for about 30 cents a board foot and I stack and dry it myself. You get excercise, some nice wood, and you saved it from the firewood pile. Assuming the log is not a knotted or twisted up mess, I would have it sawn into lumber. No, you won't get rich but you can get a lot of satisfaction. If there are a lot of defects, by all means turn it into firewood.


----------



## M.P (Jan 13, 2007)

*hello*

hello oakeydoke,I'm in Sheffield UK too,do you have your one firm or work for some other? im a self-employed climber always looking for new contact's,mat


----------



## elmnut (Jan 16, 2007)

Hole in center maybe due to walnuts having chambered pith.


----------



## Timberhauler (Jan 21, 2007)

A 1cm hole shouldn't hurt the value a whole lot.If you took it to a sawmill,you wouldn't get a lot for it,but it's worth a little to the right person.Some higher end acoustic guitars are made from walnut


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jan 22, 2007)

slab it for furniture, sell to woodworkers


----------



## Thillmaine (Jan 22, 2007)

*Black or Butternut*

If it is simply a butternut _Jugulans cinerea_ then it isnt worth much, on the other hand if it is a black walnut _Jungulans nigra_ then it is probably worth a fortune in veneer to furniture companies.


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (Jan 22, 2007)

Generally rule good quality walnut is worth a fair bit. If it rotten then is not too good. Do you subscribe to forestry and britsh timber there are some buyers in there. If not i'll post you some contacts. 

I've sold wood to wood turners before and they pay a fortune for wood. I know a guy who sold 12"x6" of Yew for about £30. At 13' long you could try and sell it to local furnature makers. 

There is a guy around here with a band saw mill that charges around 200 quid a day to cut up logs with his logsol mill.


----------



## Curtis James (Feb 3, 2007)

I've seen a guy that turns the wood on a lathe making all sorts of bowls and vessels. Some one like that would definetally want it. The imperfections in the wood add to the artistic look of what ever they are turning the piece into. I was just amazed at what his creations looked like. He did all sorts of fine hand carving in the finished product. going as far as writing in latin on some of the trim. It was really neat. I gave him an entire walnut tree for a few free wood turning lessons.


----------

